# Notifications?



## VeraBlue (Jun 13, 2008)

That feature seems to have gone by the wayside...It was in the place of private messages link for a couple of days.  Now it's back to private messages.

Will the notification drop down link be back?


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 13, 2008)

It seemed to me yesterday that it would say notifications if I had a friend request or friend request, pm combo, but it would go back to just saying private messages if I didn't have anything waiting for me. 

How's that for a run-on sentence?!


----------



## GB (Jun 13, 2008)

Yes that is exactly what happens. It will change depending on what you have waiting for you. If nothing is waiting then it will just have the PM link like it used to have.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks! seems the word 'thanks' with an exclamation point is not enough for a post, so I added all this fluff.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 13, 2008)

suziquzie - that was a GREAT run on sentence - I think I'll call Webster and see if they want to use it as an example! 

Vera - you can use periods too, which is what I do sometimes to make a post longer.  Others can just use their space bar...that doesn't work for me though.


----------



## GB (Jun 13, 2008)

KE you need to use the space bar in conjunction with a period (or any other character).

Vera if you type:

thanks (then a bunch of spaces) ! then that will work.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 13, 2008)

Ok                          .

Edited to say  - thanks geebs


----------



## GB (Jun 13, 2008)

Anytime                   .


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 13, 2008)

We are bored today, aren't we??? LOL


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 13, 2008)

Speaking of notifications, what about notifications on groups? Right now I just have to check periodically to see if anyone has posted in the group...


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 13, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> We are bored today, aren't we??? LOL


Well, I am! I'm spending the weekend babysitting my mom's 10 cats and 2 dogs. (My mom is the crazy cat lady we're all afraid we will grow up to be!)


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 13, 2008)

how can you be bored with that many animals running around?? LOL. I have two dogs and three little urchins right now, two of em mine!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 13, 2008)

Mostly, I'm trying to keep my 5 year old from accidentally sitting on or stepping on one of the 6 tiny kittens.


----------



## Linda123 (Jun 20, 2008)

How can I keep from getting emails from everytime someone responds to my posts? I've had less than 10 posts and already feel a bit overwhelmed by the emails that are coming in....


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 20, 2008)

Linda123 said:


> How can I keep from getting emails from everytime someone responds to my posts? I've had less than 10 posts and already feel a bit overwhelmed by the emails that are coming in....



Linda - click on User CP at the top of the page on the upper blue bar - then click on edit options - from there look for the paragraph marked "Default Thread Subscription Mode" - click on Do Not Subscribe from the drop-down menu.  Or, click on whatever option you want.

Let us know if you need anymore help - that's what we're here for.


----------



## Linda123 (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks - I am trying the Daily notification....I appreciate your prompt response.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 20, 2008)

Linda123 said:


> Thanks - I am trying the Daily notification....I appreciate your prompt response.


You will get a daily emails showing what threads were responded to
it's easier to do no notifications. If you want to know that info, go to user cp again and it will list your subscribed threads in there that have new posts in it.


----------

